# L&M gripes - complainy content



## Powdered Toast Man (Apr 6, 2006)

I spent about an hour in my local L&M last night. I couldn't help notice a few things:
1. Fender American Standard Series have a $100 rebate from Fender. L&M has not had any AS Teles in stock for a long time. Do they not like selling guitars? Yet, for some reason they have *three *American Deluxe Strats - ALL of them in black, maple board, and HSS configuration. Who does their ordering? A monkey with a typewriter?
2. The prices on a number of the Fender MIM instruments are actually staggeringly high. All of the specialty MIM guitars I picked up were over $1000 (actually over $1100)! The MIA's start about $1300. 
3. A CAD drum mic pack that I just ordered from Musician's Friend in the USA for $130 USD is... wait for it... *$285* at L&M! I'm sorry, but there's no excuse for a 100% markup from the USA price.

Overall, the Winnipeg store is in need of a makeover or a relocation to a larger space. Some of their products are poorly displayed - in such a manner that it makes it near impossible to shop them. Example: the basses are all hanging nearly on the ceiling. Completely out of reach without a stepladder. Example 2: The mics (the ones worth buying) are all on display on a wall BEHIND the counter. You can't get close enough to even read the tags to know which mic is which, or any of the prices on them.
Ugh, sick of this store.


----------



## NB_Terry (Feb 2, 2006)

The L&M stores here in NB are called Music Stop.

My main complaint of the store is their lack of stock. 

The store in Saint John didn't even have EL84 tubes in stock! I asked them to order some in, and 6 weeks later they still didn't have them. It's quicker and cheaper to order by mail from the US.

I have got some good deals at the store. DD-7 for $150 (This is a lower price than in the US) and a BR-600 (slightly scratched) for $300.


----------



## Wired (Jul 21, 2009)

from what I remember when I worked @ L&M 3 years ago was that the stores did their own ordering.

I usually ordered Gibson, Gretsch, PRS, Godin, Vox, Marshall, pedals, and Taylors. While another guy handled the remaining acoustics, and another guy did the rest of the guitars and amps.

So what they order is usually dependent on either what head office sends them, or what the store orders.


But they are getting way more 'box store' style. In fact when I go in now the lack of amps is truly humiliating... No AC30 most time I go in? Are you serious? No more Soldanos? They can get Fuchs...but I never see them. At least they are doing better at stocking Orange as of late.


----------



## Powdered Toast Man (Apr 6, 2006)

Wired said:


> from what I remember when I worked @ L&M 3 years ago was that the stores did their own ordering.


The guys working in the guitar dept at the Winnipeg store leave a lot to be desired so it would not surprise me if they did the ordering. Most of them don't even know what they have on the wall.


----------



## vasthorizon (Aug 10, 2008)

Powdered Toast Man said:


> Most of them don't even know what they have on the wall.


Maybe L&M hires based on sales ability rather than knowledge about music and instruments for that matter?


----------



## Powdered Toast Man (Apr 6, 2006)

vasthorizon said:


> Maybe L&M hires based on sales ability rather than knowledge about music and instruments for that matter?


I'm not sure how great your sales ability can be if you don't even know what you have in stock. It's not that big a store and if you work in a particular department for years you probably should know something about what you have to available for sale.

Not to mention I've overheard some of the conversations between customer and sales rep there and it's sometimes painful to listen to and I have to bite my lip not to butt in. Inaccurate and sometimes blatantly wrong information being given as answers to customer questions. I could understand if you're a noob, but they've had the same guys working there for 5+ years.


----------



## LowWatt (Jun 27, 2007)

Ouch. Haven't had issue with the Toronto store. For a chain, there's a really good mix of price ranges and mass market to boutique stuff. 

I have my issues with the lack of knowledge of some of the staff, but I've never had a problem with the stock they keep or the ordering process if I need something a little out of the usual.


----------



## Wired (Jul 21, 2009)

each manager hires for different reasons. I was given rasies because of my salesmanship (I was usually in the top 2 in my store. Strange for a guitar dept worker cus the recording guys usually dominate) but I was hired because I had a good personality and I'm addicted to gear. 


I left cus my addiction and being around the gear all the time started being a problem... like wife gonna leave me problem.


----------



## vasthorizon (Aug 10, 2008)

L&M at Burlington is way awesome.


----------



## Powdered Toast Man (Apr 6, 2006)

Wired said:


> I left cus my addiction and being around the gear all the time started being a problem... like wife gonna leave me problem.


HAHA! Exactly the reason why I should never work in a music store.


----------



## Stevo (Apr 3, 2008)

Yeah, no complaints with the Edmonton store either. A good mix of boutique and regular stuff. Decent prices and good customer service.


----------



## TubeStack (Jul 16, 2009)

The Cambridge, ON store is cool. Just bought my JCM 800 2204 head there. Very cool and easy to deal with.


----------



## kat_ (Jan 11, 2007)

I was in the Calgary store last week and was really impressed by the selection of gear. The staff all completely ignored me but that's probably good in the long run. I want a Les Paul but with my recent car issues I shouldn't.


----------



## Jimi D (Oct 27, 2008)

The Ottawa store is pretty cool... We have some nice music stores in this city: Lauzon's is the best presented and has some great boutique stuff, Steve's and Long & McQuade cover the mass-market new stuff very well, and Spaceman takes care of the used gear market nicely... We're lucky.


----------



## Metal#J# (Jan 1, 2007)

One of the 2 shops here in North Bay wouldn't even take a PRS in on trade.......the owner said he'd have to sell it with the store when he retired. He made it clear that they really only stock gear that moved quickly........meaning $100 acoustics and the usual wall filler. The most poorly managed L&M would be welcome here!

J


----------



## Samsquantch (Mar 5, 2009)

Metal#J# said:


> One of the 2 shops here in North Bay wouldn't even take a PRS in on trade.......the owner said he'd have to sell it with the store when he retired. He made it clear that they really only stock gear that moved quickly........meaning $100 acoustics and the usual wall filler. The most poorly managed L&M would be welcome here!
> 
> J


Yeah, Music City blows. Where's the other store? The audio shop on the bypass?


----------



## kw_guitarguy (Apr 29, 2008)

The Waterloo store is good, but it was good before L&M bought it, and most of the guys are still there I believe.

Manager is a cool guy 

~Andrew


----------



## Archer (Aug 29, 2006)

The Calgary store has 3 really good guitar guys, the rest....not so much.


----------



## Jeff Flowerday (Jan 23, 2006)

The Calgary store was awesome when Larry was still around managing it. He treated me very well! Now I barely go in it.


----------



## Samsquantch (Mar 5, 2009)

Jimi D said:


> The Ottawa store is pretty cool... We have some nice music stores in this city: Lauzon's is the best presented and has some great boutique stuff, Steve's and Long & McQuade cover the mass-market new stuff very well, and Spaceman takes care of the used gear market nicely... We're lucky.


Spaceman? Who is that?


----------



## Brennan (Apr 9, 2008)

Spaceman is where the old Songbird used to be, it was opened by a few of the old Songbird employees. It's not a bad place for used gear.

http://spacemanmusic.com/


----------



## Robert1950 (Jan 21, 2006)

I've dealt with the downtown Toronto store and the Oshawa store. I've had no problem with either.


----------



## nitehawk55 (Sep 19, 2007)

The Cambridge store is better than most because Glenn Murch ( former store owner ) still looks after business and knows more than most when it comes to dealing with customers and having good stock . 

Anyone looking for tubes , order from Tube store here in Canada .


----------



## TubeStack (Jul 16, 2009)

nitehawk55 said:


> The Cambridge store is better than most because Glenn Murch ( former store owner ) still looks after business and knows more than most when it comes to dealing with customers and having good stock...


I thought that might be the case. 

I had a great transaction - traded in my big ol' fuzzy Carvin X100B half-stack (for the JCM 800 and a new cab), and pretty much made back what I paid for the Carvin, in trade value. Did the whole thing fast, easy, and fair - it was great. And you're right, he had a real spot-on sense of value, in terms of the X100B and cab, and the JCM 800 he was selling.


----------



## Mooh (Mar 7, 2007)

The Stratford location is leagues better than the store it took over, and the staff better informed. It had been a mom'n'pop that couldn't compete in my opinion. As an L&M it's not perfect, but few stores are.

Peace, Mooh.


----------



## Andy (Sep 23, 2007)

Cambridge is awesome, one of my favourite music stores period. Stratford's not bad, a little bit of problems with shopworn stock and a couple salespeople that rub me the wrong way, but I've never had a truly bad experience there. If you go there, ask for Mike -- he's a boutique gear nut, and by far the most helpful person in the store.

Here's what I dig about L&M, though...I ordered in a used Mesa Stiletto from Markham to try out, pretty sure I wanted it. They got it in a week later, I gave it a go, it turned out to be pretty mediocre, and instead I walked out with a Traynor YCS90. They didn't have a new one in the box, so they sent me home with a very lightly shopworn floor model, then ordered in a new one which I'll be able to pick up next week. I was thoroughly impressed.


----------



## parkhead (Aug 14, 2009)

I'll comment on this one 


3. A CAD drum mic pack that I just ordered from Musician's Friend in the USA for $130 USD is... wait for it... $285 at L&M! I'm sorry, but there's no excuse for a 100% markup from the USA price.

it's probably a 100% markdown at the US end 

their economy has been hit REAL hard and certain retailers and manufacturers 
have hit the panic button ... I'm sure L&M is thrilled to get stuck with that drum pack at the old price 

p


----------



## zontar (Oct 25, 2007)

I'm fine with the Calgary store.

I got my S&P 12 there years ago, and a bass amp, and lots of strings, picks, cables, straps, accessories. At least a couple of the guys have been there for years.

They tend to have a good selection of accessories--so if I'm nearby I'll drop in and usually pick something up.

I find the salespeople are helpful.

It's not the place I've done most of my shopping at, but I'd estimate that over the years it's probably the place I've spent the fourth most money at (One of the three ahead of it is no longer in existence, so they could move up for that reason alone.)


----------



## Jim DaddyO (Mar 20, 2009)

I have to agree with Mooh and Andy on the Stratford L&M. It is a lot better than it ever was as The Carpenter Shop. Have been in a couple of times. I bought everything I own from there when it was under the other name. They had 1 or 2 good people then, now it seems, they are all operating to a higher standard.


----------



## Michelle (Aug 21, 2006)

NB_Terry said:


> .......
> The store in Saint John didn't even have EL84 tubes in stock! I asked them to order some in, and 6 weeks later they still didn't have them. It's quicker and cheaper to order by mail from the US..........



You can get tubes, (& pots, jacks, caps, switches, etc), locally at Munro Electronics at Haymarket Sq, (go under the overpass by the freight yard), prices are reasonable and Thom is a very knowledgeable resource. I was quite innocently picking up some small parts there one day and an Eminence Gov ambushed me and MADE me take it home.


----------



## guitarman2 (Aug 25, 2006)

nitehawk55 said:


> The Cambridge store is better than most because Glenn Murch ( former store owner ) still looks after business and knows more than most when it comes to dealing with customers and having good stock .
> 
> Anyone looking for tubes , order from Tube store here in Canada .



These are my 2 favorite locations due mostly to location. I have a few reasons why the Burlington store is more preferred to me then the Cambridge location. 
Burlington seems to stock more higher end fenders like the Custom shop series. Burlington stocks Dr Z's and Cambridge does not. And most importantly the staff at the Burlington store are more friendly. Although to be fair that could be due to a number of factors. I am in the Burlington store way more and have gotten to know many of the staff better. As well I've spent about 70% of the 18 grand I've spent in the past year and a half at the Burlington store. The other 30% in Cambridge.
Having said that Cambridge is definitely no slouch when it comes to customer service. A few years ago I bought an HD28 Martin in Cambridge. About 6 months after I bought it the finish started to fall off. It had to be sent back to the factory to be totally refinished. This took 8 months. Steve at L&M gave me a used D35 Martin off the floor to use for the entire 8 months at no charge while I waited for my Martin to come back. To me this was above and beyond the call of duty.


----------



## exhausted (Feb 10, 2006)

Jeff Flowerday said:


> The Calgary store was awesome when Larry was still around managing it. He treated me very well! Now I barely go in it.



who is managing now?


----------



## kw_guitarguy (Apr 29, 2008)

Mooh, what's your opinion on Ernie King on the Square? They never seem to have much when I go in...

~Andrew


----------



## Mooh (Mar 7, 2007)

kw_guitarguy said:


> Mooh, what's your opinion on Ernie King on the Square? They never seem to have much when I go in...
> 
> ~Andrew


Qualifier 1: Ernie King himself hasn't owned the business for about 15 years. He builds and repairs privately from his own shop in Wingham. Some of his resonators and fiddles are very very good. He has beautifully reconditioned several instruments for my customers. He's about 80 now and is one of the last of the true gentleman businessmen, an inspiration and influence on my own repair sensibilities. I don't know how much work he does for the store anymore.

Qualifier 2: The current owners of Ernie King Ltd (God, I wish they'd change the name to reduce confusion) are good acquaintances, and the Goderich location is operated by a former student/bandmate of mine. They refer a lot of business my way, and I return the favour.

Qualifier 3: I need a local music retailer to service my students.

That said, EK Ltd is a small market (remember, there's nothing west of us but water), small town, bad economy (Volvo just closed!), mom'n'pop shop with limited means. They try very hard, but folks have no problem driving the hour+ to Stratford, London, Sarnia, KW, Owen Sound, or beyond for what they want, myself included. No matter how much I want to support the local, there are more choices elsewhere. It's a classic catch-22 situation for both customer and store, in my opinion...they never have much because folks shop elsewhere, folks shop elsewhere because they never have much. Typical mom'n'pop scenario.

They do some things well, like strings, and they sometimes even deliver, at least for me. Since there is only one employee in the Goderich location, that's kind of hard. They do in store set-ups, reasonably priced. The downtown area here can be very busy in the summer but dead as the proverbial dodo the rest of the year.

Shortly after the current owners bought the place (15 years ago or so), they let the Fender line go. Big mistake. They could use some other makes too. Nevertheless, they do carry Godin, Yamaha, Gibson, and some cheap brands, though many things would have to be ordered...and waited for.

Do I wish it was bigger and better? Yup. Do I think it's likely or possible. Nope. It is what it is. Order from them, check out the occasional used item, hang out with welcoming smiles, buy strings, sticks, hardware, picks...

Peace, Mooh.


----------



## Jaggery (Mar 12, 2006)

No problems with L&M in the GTA.
Good ,generally helpful, staff.
I like that I can go and try out stuff without much bother.

One thing that happened to me earlier this year was that I tried to bargain on some used gear and they would not budge. At the same store they had come down on new gear before. I told them that I shop regularly but that didnt have an effect on them.


----------



## kw_guitarguy (Apr 29, 2008)

Thanks Mooh!

That's pretty much what I thought  I do need strings and will be up this weekend at the in-laws farm so maybe I will pop in and get them there 

Would love to meet you sometime too!

As for L&M...I agree with Jaggery, I wish they would bargain more in Waterloo...I mean, if a guitar has been on the wall for over a year, and played many, many times, is it really new?

Also, a general question...is it common for music stores to not have more than one of a perticular guitar? I bought a guitar a few years ago from L&M Waterloo and asked for on that was new in a box and they looked at me funny!

~Andrew


----------



## Powdered Toast Man (Apr 6, 2006)

kw_guitarguy said:


> Also, a general question...is it common for music stores to not have more than one of a perticular guitar? I bought a guitar a few years ago from L&M Waterloo and asked for on that was new in a box and they looked at me funny!
> 
> ~Andrew


I think that's pretty normal. The ones on the wall aren't the "floor models" - that's what they got.


----------



## Mooh (Mar 7, 2007)

kw_guitarguy said:


> Would love to meet you sometime too!
> 
> As for L&M...I agree with Jaggery, I wish they would bargain more in Waterloo...I mean, if a guitar has been on the wall for over a year, and played many, many times, is it really new?
> 
> ...


Would like to meet you too sometime.

If a guitar has been on the shop wall for a year, it isn't new by my estimation. It's not the current year, maybe not the current representation of the model, likely shop worn (sometimes very!), and may have humidity/electrical/cleanliness/set-up/finish/etc issues. It might also be perfect. Buyer beware.

Very often a shop only has one of a particular guitar, because there are so many different models available that they order a variety, one each, to offer options, or they can't afford to order multiples, or they don't want to be stuck with multiples of anything unpopular, or they don't want to overextend themselves, or they're just too dumb to recognize the surefire multiple sales. Take your pick...predicting retail is folly. Nevertheless, ask the question anyway (I do) as it pays to get the same deal on better gear. I often say, "If you've got one that isn't shopworn, it's a sale.", so they get off their tailbones and work a little.

Even The 12th Fret offers old stock they find in stoarge for sale on occassion. 

Peace, Mooh.


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

Mooh said:


> I often say, "If you've got one that isn't shopworn, it's a sale.", so they get off their tailbones and work a little.
> 
> Peace, Mooh.


Thanks Mooh...I really must remember that strategy :bow:

Cheers

Dave


----------



## CDWaterloo (Jul 18, 2008)

Waterloo L$M is my main reason why I started buying second hand musical items. Whenever I buy something from L$M, it does not feel like brand new. A couple of months ago, I was there to purchase a pitchblack tuner. It was obviously a used pedal with a big scratch on the screen, and it was on sale for brand new price kqoct. Either dont accept abused items back in stock or make a discount on them...


----------



## Powdered Toast Man (Apr 6, 2006)

Mooh said:


> Very often a shop only has one of a particular guitar, because there are so many different models available that they order a variety, one each, to offer options, or they can't afford to order multiples, or they don't want to be stuck with multiples of anything unpopular, or they don't want to overextend themselves, or they're just too dumb to recognize the surefire multiple sales.


As I mentioned in my OP, the Winnipeg L&M has had *THREE* Fender American Deluxe HSS Strats in black with maple board for a long while now. They've been on that wall for at least six months, possibly a year.

I also recall noticing that they had a Powerhouse Strat (or a Lone Star - can't remember) that has a 2006 serial number on it - even has the Fender 60th anniversary badge on the back of the headstock. The price has climbed with all their other MIM stock as they're currently asking over $1000 for it as though it was brand new.


----------



## Teleman (Sep 2, 2009)

I've been dealing with the Winnipeg store for over 15 year, mostly as a gigging musician but not for the last 3 years. I've never had a problem with those guys and most of them know their stuff, good guys and they've never given me "blatantly wrong" info and I've never been ignored, maybe it's you and that know it all chip on your shoulder. Lose the hater attitude and maybe people will help you.

As for old guitars, every music store I've been in has old stock on the walls, I guess your store would never pick a dog nobody wanted. What are they supposed to do, throw it away? I've seen some awesome deals at L&M and they have a few sales during the year trying to get rid of stuff, if I don't like something the price isn't going to matter anyway.


----------



## Teleman (Sep 2, 2009)

By the way, I love how the website photo of your band is out back at L&M.....ha ha ha!!!!!


----------



## davetcan (Feb 27, 2006)

Mooh said:


> The Stratford location is leagues better than the store it took over, and the staff better informed. It had been a mom'n'pop that couldn't compete in my opinion. As an L&M it's not perfect, but few stores are.
> 
> Peace, Mooh.


Completely agree. I deal with Sean there, no issues at all. I'd rather make the drive than deal with any of the London stores. The guys at Walters are great but they really don't carry anything of interest in the guitar world.


----------



## Jimmypaz (Sep 15, 2009)

davetcan said:


> Completely agree. I deal with Sean there, no issues at all. I'd rather make the drive than deal with any of the London stores. The guys at Walters are great but they really don't carry anything of interest in the guitar world.


What??? IMO Bellones has always been good to deal with, both when John Sr. ran it and now with John Jr.! I have dealt with Bellones since the early sixties and have ALWAYS gotten a fair shake! You do have to deal with JB himself though to get good deals.


----------



## Powdered Toast Man (Apr 6, 2006)

Teleman said:


> By the way, I love how the website photo of your band is out back at L&M.....ha ha ha!!!!!


I used to live across the street.


----------



## Powdered Toast Man (Apr 6, 2006)

Teleman said:


> I've been dealing with the Winnipeg store for over 15 year, mostly as a gigging musician but not for the last 3 years. I've never had a problem with those guys and most of them know their stuff, good guys and they've never given me "blatantly wrong" info and I've never been ignored, maybe it's you and that know it all chip on your shoulder. Lose the hater attitude and maybe people will help you.


I only go in there these days to see what's on the used rack or to see the drum shop. I will say that Jeff over in the drums is an awesome dude and knows his stuff. Over in guitars, I've had one of those guys flat out argue with me I'm wrong about something that's right on the Fender website.

As for the "chip on my shoulder", that's a pretty big judgment from someone I've never met and who just joined the board this month.


----------



## Steadfastly (Nov 14, 2008)

One way to get competitive pricing is to simply tell L & M that you can buy it at X Store for $xx.00 and would you like to match their price or have me buy it from X Store? Simple. Tell them to be competitive or lose your business.


----------



## Bevo (Nov 24, 2006)

To me it comes down to the relationships you develop with the guys, they can help you get through all the crap that comes out.

My deal with them and my JP7 was just great, they were as excited as I was when it came in. They waited till I got in before opening the cardboard box then we all gathered around to drool..

It made the purchase that much better..


----------



## zontar (Oct 25, 2007)

I was just a L&M yesterday.
Lots of fun getting there, as the road was closed, and a moron turned on a red light in front of me, before he realized the road was closed just past L&M.

Anyway--I found the main thing I was looking for (some strings), and one of the other things I'm keeping an eye out for (Metal jack plate to replace a cracked plastic one.)

But the main thing that happened is that I remembered why I prefer to go to L&M during the week (But not at lunch time) --Noise. There are too many people there and the nose from all the electric guitars is annoying.

I like the new Axe set up with a separate amp room, and then two smaller rooms as well.
Mother's did that as well--many years ago.


----------



## Teleman (Sep 2, 2009)

I completely agree with Bevo, it's about relationships, if you act like a know it all jerk you'll get treated like one, like I said before I've always found the guys in Winnipeg to be helpful and friendly, Glenn (gone now), Phil, Larry, Mark, Blair, Stu (not sure if he's still there), lots of them over the years. And I've definitely never had a hard time getting the best price out them, if they're too high they always match, they also have a killer warranty, rockin financing, returns etc... I buy for bigger reasons than who's willing to drop their pants the fastest and not back anything up.

Toasty, you're right I've never met you and maybe that is pretty judgmental but I look at the quote you put on your posts and have to think there's some attitude there dude. As well I find it weird that guys get bent out of shape and sling mud at guys(on an anonymous internet site no less) trying to earn a living at a music store .


It must be hard being such a underappreciated rock star!


----------



## Powdered Toast Man (Apr 6, 2006)

Teleman said:


> I completely agree with Bevo, it's about relationships, if you act like a know it all jerk you'll get treated like one, like I said before I've always found the guys in Winnipeg to be helpful and friendly, Glenn (gone now), Phil, Larry, Mark, Blair, Stu (not sure if he's still there), lots of them over the years. And I've definitely never had a hard time getting the best price out them, if they're too high they always match, they also have a killer warranty, rockin financing, returns etc... I buy for bigger reasons than who's willing to drop their pants the fastest and not back anything up.
> 
> Toasty, you're right I've never met you and maybe that is pretty judgmental but I look at the quote you put on your posts and have to think there's some attitude there dude. As well I find it weird that guys get bent out of shape and sling mud at guys(on an anonymous internet site no less) trying to earn a living at a music store .
> 
> ...


I gripe about L&M because that's the ONLY place in Winnipeg that I've gotten treated poorly and where I've heard about others getting treated poorly. Don't get be wrong, there are some good staff there, but IMHO there's some room for improvement overall. Over at St. John's I have a great report with those guys and get treated great. They're my go to guys (price matching, special orders, service, repairs). I've also gotten great service over the years at Quest Musique, and Mother's. And I've been around those stores about as long as you have. I could name names but I prefer not to because as you said, these guys are making a living there. I'm sure it's not personal, but really, a lot of the stuff I gripe about in my original post is really the responsibility of the management, not the individual clerks. If you like it there, great. They rarely seem to have what I'm interested in anymore. These days I don't go in there much because it's on the other end of town for me now.

As for my signature quote - it's a joke dude. Google "Deep Thoughts by Jack Handy". It's from there.


----------



## hewie (Jan 31, 2009)

vasthorizon said:


> L&M at Burlington is way awesome.


This is correct. Never been a fan of L&M but some of the guys at the Burlington shop are top notch.


----------



## lbrown1 (Mar 22, 2007)

the oshawa store is great for stock - and for the most part they leave you alone when you are trying guitars out off the wall

SOME of the employees are really great - very helpful and knowledgeable.....but at the opposite extreme - some ...a few in particular are real dickheads there too - rude and snotty like "hey - I have a band and I've recorded a CD that somebody might buy some day - so I'm better than you - why are you bothering me" type attitude....in spite of that element - I very much like shopping there....my youngest takes guitar lessons there too - VERY good quality teaching


----------



## Teleman (Sep 2, 2009)

Fair enough there Toasty, I get the joke, it still comes down to personalities and you clearly get your nose out of joint too easy.
I've had poor service in other stores and yes I too know guys who complain about service and selection at St. John's, Mother's , etc.. you deal with enough people your bound to find a knob or two. Anytime I've had a problem anywhere though I actually talk to the manager about it, ever tried that? Maybe the dude would listen and appreciate it, I've always found that.

As far as Quest goes though I draw the line, those guys are shady, wouldn't even return a used orange cab I bought a week earlier against a new Marshall 4x12, don't think many stores would do that, especially L&M.

I must say in closing though, I only joined this site this month but I'm amazed at how many haters are out there, it's pretty sad. I know a bit about guitars and gear but I wouldn't pretend to know everything and what I did would purely be my opinion. What makes a guitar or an amp good is in the ears of the beholder and that's it, it's all that matters. There are too many guys here with a major superiority complex, I've wasted enough time, I'm outta here.


----------



## Samsquantch (Mar 5, 2009)

Teleman said:


> Fair enough there Toasty, I get the joke, it still comes down to personalities and you clearly get your nose out of joint too easy.
> I've had poor service in other stores and yes I too know guys who complain about service and selection at St. John's, Mother's , etc.. you deal with enough people your bound to find a knob or two. Anytime I've had a problem anywhere though I actually talk to the manager about it, ever tried that? Maybe the dude would listen and appreciate it, I've always found that.
> 
> As far as Quest goes though I draw the line, those guys are shady, wouldn't even return a used orange cab I bought a week earlier against a new Marshall 4x12, don't think many stores would do that, especially L&M.
> ...


Good riddance, grumpy! :wave:


----------



## Deef (Nov 5, 2006)

I've had a lot of good transactions in Burlington as well, good folks there. Other than that the majority of my buys have been from this forum the last few years.


----------



## Powdered Toast Man (Apr 6, 2006)

Teleman said:


> ...it still comes down to personalities and you clearly get your nose out of joint too easy.


Over 10 years of direct dealing with the public and working in customer service where expectations are high has left me with a low tolerance for poor or lacking service. Maybe I do have a shorter fuse than most because of my experience.


----------



## JBassJohn (Feb 19, 2007)

hewie said:


> This is correct. Never been a fan of L&M but some of the guys at the Burlington shop are top notch.


I gotta agree here too. I go into the one is Mississauga about once a year and they manage to piss me off every time.


----------



## jimsz (Apr 17, 2009)

I was in to the Abbotsford L&M and saw a 2008 Goldtop on display there with a "Used" sticker on it. The strange thing is that it was exactly the same price ($2550) as a new one in the other L&M's??? And, it had some belt buckle rash on the back, rather nasty imo, for a guitar priced as new.


----------



## Ti-Ron (Mar 21, 2007)

Try the tube store, they are really fast and you can get almost every type of tubes!! I had some nice deals with them!


----------



## GP_Hawk (Feb 23, 2007)

Second that, 'thetubestore" is where to get tubes. Kinda limited at L&M Ottawa. 
Usually have no problem with L&M Ottawa, but when I was in Toronto, I got a lot of my recording gear(chandler/neve/portico) from a guy working in that dept...he got me some great deals...better than pro audio.com had at the time, although I got a lot of stuff from them also. I'm finding with certain things that are not in stock, it's quicker and cheaper to go online.


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

the tubestore is in hamilton is it not?


----------



## Rugburn (Jan 14, 2009)

Teleman said:


> I must say in closing though, I only joined this site this month but I'm amazed at how many haters are out there, it's pretty sad. I know a bit about guitars and gear but I wouldn't pretend to know everything and what I did would purely be my opinion. What makes a guitar or an amp good is in the ears of the beholder and that's it, it's all that matters. There are too many guys here with a major superiority complex, I've wasted enough time, I'm outta here.



Well, to each their own, but have you been to the other guitar forums? This is a pretty stellar place as far as "haters" go. I like to think I'm an easy going sort, but I've had some lousy experiences at the bigger chain stores. Whatever, it can happen even to us "lovers".


----------



## keefsdad (Feb 7, 2006)

Budda said:


> the tubestore is in hamilton is it not?


It is, and I was very happy with their service myself.


----------



## david henman (Feb 3, 2006)

... i stood at the cash at the scarborough l&m on friday with an armful of guitar strings for half an hour. phone ringing off the hook. very few customers. lots of staff, all seemingly busy, chatting with each other, disappearing into the staff room etc etc...occasional weak announcements "could we have a 45 at the cash"...finally a guy shows up from the staff room and asks if someone is looking after me...i suggest that must be a rhetorical question and of course he takes offence....

-dh


----------



## ashm70 (Apr 2, 2009)

Well, I went in to return some PA stands the guy behind the counter continued to chat on the phone for like 10 minutes. I was OK with that, I assume he was helping a customer. However, when I saw not one, not two but three clerks come and go without asking if I needed assistance (and with their blinders on), I got fed up....


----------

